# Pregnant mare but no foal



## Equi (30 August 2017)

So just to update - a maiden mare I bred a full year ago never gave it up. She had full bag and milk streaming, tail loose and blood red loose vulva at the end of June, but nothing came out. Maybe a week later the vet was out and did external and internal scan as much as he could (very small miniature) and he said in his opinion there was too much sporadic movement for it to be gut action. He's a well respected repo vet so he would have a bit of a clue. 

Fast forward another few weeks and mare still has fluctuating bag with amber fluid, but no other signs and different vet today said she couldn't feel anything or see anything but could only see so far with the probe and wasn't able to go over the "ledge" as mare too tight. 

Taken some bloods to see why she would be bagging up etc and wants her to the clinic to investigate more to see if she's maybe had an expulsion, but nothing was found in daily checks and field walks. Mystery.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (31 August 2017)

I'm sure your mare is in the best hands to get her through this. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## GirlFriday (31 August 2017)

Forgive me for saying that
- unborn foals (like human babies) sleep sometimes (could second vet just have hit a quiet period if mare is only approaching end of due period now?)
- if a miniature foal didn't make it then it might be small enough to be carried off by dogs/foxes/similar or simply missed in a field check?

Best wishes for the mare either way
xx


----------



## Equi (1 September 2017)

It's possible yes but the mares got white legs so one would assume you would at least see birth gunk on her and she would have been distressed etc. There was never any sacs or anything at all found in field and she's in every night.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (1 September 2017)

I had something similar last year with a section D mare. Vet never did get to the bottom of it and we never did find the foal or any remnants there of. All very strange


----------



## DiNozzo (10 September 2017)

Equi whats happening with your little mare? Hope everyone is okay xx


----------

